# How do you wear your hair?



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

It seems, so far, this year is seeing some interesting hairstyles on both male and female alike. With females being anything from various longer asymmetrical bobs, longer layers with warm tones touched with ombre (blech). Males being anything from shags to the new popular "faded" curtain cut. So how do you prefer your own mane? For me it's a more classic, medium legnth shag.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 14, 2013)

buzzcut

my head/hair cant handle any other style because it's too damn thick


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

I prefer to wear animal hair weaved into a fabric in the shape of clothing with clothing dye rather than my own hair.
rimshot.sfx


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2013)

I just comb it out and let it do its thing. I'll get it trimmed now and then, but I don't do anything special  with it. 
I keep it at the longer end of short.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

I hate my hair.

If it's long it looks good but feels uncomfortable. If it's short it feels comfortable but looks like shit.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I prefer to wear animal hair weaved into a fabric in the shape of clothing with clothing dye rather than my own hair.
> rimshot.sfx




Must be taking the place of hair tinsel. Probably looks better than ombre, anyway.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 14, 2013)

My hair was too long. It was growing into a mullet. I had that ended, and now it is just an inch and a half long. I don't touch it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Must be taking the place of hair tinsel. Probably looks better than ombre, anyway.


The joke sailed right over your head didn't it?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually keep my hair on the shorter side and just wear it kind of messy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> The joke sailed right over your head didn't it?



I honestly didn't get it either.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 14, 2013)

I brush my beautiful princess mane with a sandwich, and finish it off with tire sealant and armorall.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 14, 2013)

High and mighty.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I brush my beautiful princess mane with a sandwich, and finish it off with tire sealant and armorall.



What kind of sandwich, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I honestly didn't get it either.


Cotton fabric is made out of sheep fur.  The title of the thread is, "How do you _wear_ your hair?".  The joke was a play on words saying I'd rather wear clothing made out of cotton fabric, which is made out of sheep fur, rather than just use my hair as clothing.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 14, 2013)

FriggaFanatic said:


> What kind of sandwich, if you don't mind me asking.



Chocolate soup


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

I gel my hair with cosmoline.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 14, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/FwTsByw.jpg

Like that. I start putting it in a pony tail, but instead of pulling it all the way through for a third time, I pull it half way, leaving 2/3 of my hair in a loop and tuck the remaining 1/3 into that loop. I have really long hair. :)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

i have a faggety fauxhawk


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 14, 2013)

I wear my hair like hair, 

I had a whole poetic quote about it but evry time I tried to post it my internet went out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I gel my hair with cosmoline.


Personally I like L'oreal hair gel, cause I'm worth it.
another rimshot


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Personally I like L'oreal hair gel, cause I'm worth it.
> another rimshot




"rimshot" again and I will garrote you


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2013)

I just keep it short. About the rest I don't really give a hoot.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Chocolate soup



Oh how lush. Ok, so your final result is usually something like this then.
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a570/ShearFridge/X-mastreesantababy_zps6ff46b63.png


----------



## badlands (Feb 14, 2013)

keep it short, just run the trimmer over it once a fortnight.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> High and mighty.


Do you call it the English monarchy?
a third rimshot


dinosaurdammit said:


> "rimshot" again and I will garrote you


It was worth it.



On the topic of hair styles I keep mine about shoulder length.  It's just too hard to keep care of when it gets longer.  Actually my hair length right now is a little bit higher than shoulder length.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't do much with it.  I make sure no hairs are sticking up, get it cut every few months, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2013)

on my head, whats left of it. need some rogaine up in this bitch


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 14, 2013)

I have long hair down to my butt.  I wear my hair long mainly because I have a serious thing for guys with long hair, and I figure it wouldn't be fair to demand that guys grow their hair long if I'm not willing to do so myself.  I do get compliments on my hair sometimes; mostly from women, which I don't really care about, but it's nice in a platonic way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

I used to have a Mohawk for several years but when I got a new job a couple years back they didn't like it.  Besides my hair is thinning now so I can't really do a good looking Mohawk anymore even if I wanted to have one.  Now it's medium up top (about 5 or six inches) an short on the sides and back.  Styled by slicking it back or combing it over to one side.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually just got a haircut earlier. Went from shaggy to buzzcut. Wish I could style it, but I know absolutely nobody that knows anything about hairstyles. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i have a faggety fauxhawk



Do you wear pink polos and cargo shorts too?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

Edit: dupple puss


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 14, 2013)

I keep mine quite long, down to the small of my back at present. How I keep it depends on how it behaves (It's typically long and a bit wavy, curling nicely at the tips), but most of the time it is either let down or tied up in a ponytail. A fair amount of the time it is braided instead. I've never been sure what to make of my hair; It is a chestnut color in most places, but in some places it's copper.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

The shortest my hair's ever been was an inch long, and that was the day I was born :T
Right now, it's past my waist, but not by too far. I usually get it lopped to my shoulders from my waist every two years, but I'm gonna grow it long this time.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a mohawk, it eschews your genres.

http://i47.tinypic.com/24zhojm.jpg


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually let my curls grow, but I shave it if I need to look professional for anything. Like Jorb interviews.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Do you wear pink polos and cargo shorts too?




no. no.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> no.



RAWR



TeenageAngst said:


> I have a mohawk, it eschews your genres.
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/24zhojm.jpg



OUCH MY FUCKING GENRES nice m8
I was gonna give myself a mohawk once, but then I tried and it's too damn long
it'd have like, five inch tassels.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 14, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> no. no.



AUGH I wish I could do that with my hair. Unfortunately when it gets to that length it starts to curl and my hair is very fine so getting it to stand up is such a chore. :<


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreads and I have it in a ponytail at the present moment. 

I only keep it down when it gets cold and I want to wear a hat.
I'm thinking about cutting it...Ehh...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> AUGH I wish I could do that with my hair. Unfortunately when it gets to that length it starts to curl and my hair is very fine so getting it to stand up is such a chore. :<




i have feathery hair


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i have feathery hair



That feel when thick greasy hair.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

Edit: Fuck you, internet.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just growing mine out to cut it off.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2013)

Its usually short, not in any particular style. When i was in school i had the piss constantly took out of me when i tried to have it like everyone else, and had the piss constantly taken out of me for when i didnt. Only reason i dont do much with it now is because the latter takes least effort.

When i was young my hair was nearly white, but then it just went to as dull a brown as you can get.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone has such fabulous noggins.



Saliva said:


> That feel when thick greasy hair.



My hair is thick and poofy. I wish I knew how to de-poof it. 

Also am I wierd for liking my hair when it's greasy? That way it appears straight and less poofy.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also am I wierd for liking my hair when it's greasy? That way it appears straight and less poofy.



just slick it back, wear a leather jacket, and keep a switch on your person. Instant 50's grease.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice and short. If it grows out my helmets don't fit. And I could set it on fire again.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 14, 2013)

Medium (shoulders), big and straight. Hnnnnng I can't stand curly hair and mine is naturally curly, not even big curls, just fucking bushy-end curls


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2013)

I like to keep mine at a somewhat medium length. The sides are long and the bangs are cut at an angle so I can sweep them to the side easier. Something like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8396038/ 

I had short hair all throughout my childhood so I can never go back to those dark, boring days. :C


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Everyone has such fabulous noggins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you get your haircut it helps to have them take a shit ton of weight out with blending shears, just ask for that next time. Besides that the only way to get it flat  is by literally flat ironing it..But like someone said you could always just slick it back throw a leather jacket on and call it a day.




dinosaurdammit said:


> no. no.



Super jealous right now! Do you just blow dry it forward to get the style to hold?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 14, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Cotton fabric is made out of sheep fur.  The title of the thread is, "How do you _wear_ your hair?".  The joke was a play on words saying I'd rather wear clothing made out of cotton fabric, which is made out of sheep fur, rather than just use my hair as clothing.


Umm... Cotton fabric is made of cotton fibers. Wool is made from sheep hair. 
Unless you're making another joke and I didn't catch it. >>;



sunandshadow said:


> I have long hair down to my butt.  I wear my  hair long mainly because I have a serious thing for guys with long  hair, and I figure it wouldn't be fair to demand that guys grow their  hair long if I'm not willing to do so myself.  I do get compliments on  my hair sometimes; mostly from women, which I don't really care about,  but it's nice in a platonic way.



My cousin has noticed that most of my favorite characters have long hair. So he says that apparently I have a thing for longhaired guys. Not sure if that's true, or just some coincidence. :\



My own hair is almost to my waist/mid-back at this point. I usually just comb it and tie it back in a ponytail, or just leave it loose. If I could, I'd probably braid it though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> no. no.


Adorable, you remind me of my friend :3



Butterflygoddess said:


> I like to keep mine at a somewhat medium length. The sides are long and the bangs are cut at an angle so I can sweep them to the side easier. Something like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8396038/
> 
> I had short hair all throughout my childhood so I can never go back to those dark, boring days. :C


oh murr


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2013)

My hair is straight, semi-thick, parted in the center, and reaches to my lower-mid back.  
I dye it something different every few months or so. Right now it's blue in the front, red in the back.
(Looks like this: [image])
I think next month or whenever I get the money, I'm going to bleach it white and make it like icy pastel blue. Maybe with pastel purple or pink tips. I don't know yet.

I don't really do shit with it, aside from dye it and wash it and brush it.
Sometimes I pull it back in a ponytail when I want it out of my face. That's about it.


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dreads


yeah i did this and it destroyed my hair and made it fall out :c

i looked really bitchin for a few months though. like a fat layne stayley



dinosaurdammit said:


> no. no.


RAPTOR CLAW ACTIVATE! *screeching noises*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Super jealous right now! Do you just blow dry it forward to get the style to hold?



wake up, bed head, blowdry hair, spray lightly with hair spray



d.batty said:


> Adorable, you remind me of my friend :3



hey bby



Azure said:


> RAPTOR CLAW ACTIVATE! *screeching noises*



i mastered the raptor call from jurassic park. Im pretty amazing


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine is short and spiked in the front. I like it, it's not super flashy but not boring either. Plus it makes me look a little more effeminate, to be honest, which I don't mind.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 14, 2013)

My hair is currently shoulder length but I plan on cutting is this weekend, hopefully not too short.


----------



## Percy (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine's medium long, and I don't ever comb it.
I may get a haircut soon though.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 15, 2013)

Medium long-ish. It's past my shoulder blades now. I used to wear it much longer, like past my hips, but in high school I decided it was too long to managed so I braided it and cut it, then donated it.

The length it's at now is better, it's just so friggin' curly, like Merida from Brave curly. I like wearing it down, but job makes me tie it up so my name tag isn't covered.

I'll get it cut shorter in the spring so it stays off the back of my neck and helps keep me cool.


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 15, 2013)

I shaved my head once and discovered I have some bad-ass scars on my scalp. But, the jarhead look doesn't suit me; so I just keep about an inch everywhere and put in a bit of styling wax every now and then.


----------



## Namba (Feb 15, 2013)

Honestly, my hair is cut short so I don't have to brush it much.


----------



## Magick (Feb 15, 2013)

Medium length right now, gonna grow it a bit longer while doing a bit of home texturing, see how it goes.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 15, 2013)

I usually get it cut short, and have it blossom into a messy, white-washed fro.

Recently I have decided to actually attempt to Turn It Into Something, although I am not sure What, yet.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

I get my hair cut pretty short.

I like long hair but I'm lazy as fuck and don't ever comb it.

As long as it's short enough it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2013)

I usually get my hair cut really short every 6 months and just let it grow out because I'm too lazy to maintain a hairstyle.

I'm probably going to go get it cut tomorrow, since it's been getting in the way lately.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 15, 2013)

Short.

Specifically, I like to have it such that pulling my bangs down puts them just below the bridge of my glasses. It rests right at my eyebrows like this and is slightly swished to my right. 'Tis straight. :3


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 15, 2013)

I wear mine shorter (2"), highlights Died 4 shades lighter or so, then spiked.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 15, 2013)

medium-length and shaggy
Actually, Shaggy is one of my nicknames. I have also been referred to as a Beatle and as Bieber by some jackass once upon a time.
Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I give you exhibit A.

image_preview.php


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 15, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> medium-length and shaggy
> Actually, Shaggy is one of my nicknames. I have also been referred to as a Beatle and as Bieber by some jackass once upon a time.
> Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I give you exhibit A.
> 
> image_preview.php



Now this is a hairstyle!! It's gotta slight 70's kick to it but hell, the 70's were stylish.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't do anything with mine and I like trying to grow it longer, but right now it's fairly short. Not long enough to completely cover my forehead or my ears yet. I like when it can though...

I like it when it looks like this.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Now this is a hairstyle!! It's gotta slight 70's kick to it but hell, the 70's were stylish.



Thanks, but this is actually pretty funny...time for a quick story!
There was a band in the 70s called the Steve Miller Band. One of my coworkers happens to be named Steve Miller, but the irony of this is that he thinks my hair is unprofessional and a couple weeks ago he asked me when I'm gonna get it cut. I didn't tell him I plan to cut it in July, I don't think he would've liked that one bit...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 15, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Thanks, but this is actually pretty funny...time for a quick story!
> There was a band in the 70s called the Steve Miller Band. One of my coworkers happens to be named Steve Miller, but the irony of this is that he thinks my hair is unprofessional and a couple weeks ago he asked me when I'm gonna get it cut. I didn't tell him I plan to cut it in July, I don't think he would've liked that one bit...



:C Don't cut that hair. He's jealous. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah man keep that hair.  I was annoyed as shit when I had to ditch my mohawk.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> My hair is straight, semi-thick, parted in the center, and reaches to my lower-mid back.
> I dye it something different every few months or so. Right now it's blue in the front, red in the back.
> (Looks like this: [image])
> I think next month or whenever I get the money, I'm going to bleach it white and make it like icy pastel blue. Maybe with pastel purple or pink tips. I don't know yet.
> ...



Hmm, it's going to be a bitch to get it that light :c. You're going to go through quite a few stages before it gets to white depending on your current depth (level) right now (red, red orange, orange, yellow etc)..You may just want to get it to yellow and use a violet toner..But even then keep an eye on it to make sure it's lifting well and/or breakage. 



Percy said:


> Mine's medium long, and I don't ever comb it.
> I may get a haircut soon though.



Hopefully as in haircut you mean reshape because you have fantastic hair!! :c


----------



## Bliss (Feb 15, 2013)

Zenia said:


> http://i.imgur.com/FwTsByw.jpg


The Loop is really nice.



CannonFodder said:


> Do you call it the English monarchy?
> a third rimshot


No, I call it the 80s. :V


----------



## Fernin (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish I could wear my hair long, when I was a kid I had silky smooth hair and wore it about as long as my shoulder blades. Then my grandpa called me a faggot and cut it off with a utility knife. Ever since then it's grown in curly and now I generally buzz it to no more than half an inch.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 15, 2013)

Shoulder length faggoty male scene hair.

Used to be navel length. Never again.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Yesterday, I got a decent haircut for the first time in my life. I have really stiff hair with two whorls in the back, a cowlick on one side in the front, and three large scars that make it part funny. Plus, my hair is gel-resistant and likes to stand up perpendicular to my scalp, especially when wet.  I've been trying to get a nice clean conservative fade for the past three years, but it always ends up too short like a chiapet, or the sides are too long and it cat-ears. 

I had to be dragged in by the scruff, but going to a professional was worth it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Short hair is cleanliness. When I've grown my hair out long, it gets really, really itchy, with dandruff and getting shorn is a great relief. The smoothness also makes it easier to clean and requires less shampoo, which is an added benefit. Also, I think short hair is ideal for those men who want to display a professional, respectful, and highly-disciplined image.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 15, 2013)

My hair is to my lower back/top of my ass. It's dyed in a fade that goes from dark brown-auburn to bright red. I've been growing my hair and wearing it this long for...12 years now. I've had bangs and layers over the years, but nothing major that takes away from the length.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 16, 2013)

So I cut my hair today....and it looks like Sollux grew the sides of his hair out and then somebody went apeship on his bangs :/ NEVER letting my mom cut my hair ever again.

I guess Ill just have to hairspray the shit out of the little bit of bangs that I have left and pin it back :I


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> So I cut my hair today....and it looks like Sollux grew the sides of his hair out and then somebody went apeship on his bangs :/ NEVER letting my mom cut my hair ever again.
> 
> I guess Ill just have to hairspray the shit out of the little bit of bangs that I have left and pin it back :I



Aw can't be that bad :I. I would help but i'd need a pic =/.


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 16, 2013)

My hair looks like Roxas from Kingdom Hearts when I wake up. One of these days, I'm just gonna leave it that way.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 16, 2013)

I have mine kinda flipped up in the front, I think I'm gonna dye the tips blue ^^ Anyone else dye their hair?


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 16, 2013)

Sexy.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 18, 2013)

On my head.

All jokes aside, I cut my own hair randomly. Sometimes it's almost an afro, and sometimes I'm almost bald.


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> I have mine kinda flipped up in the front, I think I'm gonna dye the tips blue ^^ Anyone else dye their hair?



I've only dyed mine black, but when I tried coloring it the color just washed right out :/


----------



## Sar (Feb 18, 2013)

I wear my hair like a hat.

For its length it's pretty versite with the right clips.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Feb 19, 2013)

Haven't had a full head of hair since I was 17. I'm rockin the natural horse shoe look. Wish the rest would fall out.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't vote in the poll because my hair is not shoulder length, but it certainly isn't clean cut. Its quite thick and long for a guy, not rocker length, but still.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 19, 2013)

I have medium hair length, with a fringe (it doesn't go over my eyes though).


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Everyone has such fabulous noggins.
> 
> My hair is thick and poofy. I wish I knew how to de-poof it.
> 
> Also am I wierd for liking my hair when it's greasy? That way it appears straight and less poofy.


Do you normally use conditioner?  Using shampoo only results in flatter hair for me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2013)

sunandshadow said:


> Do you normally use conditioner?  Using shampoo only results in flatter hair for me.



I don't really know what I use, I happen to just grab whatever stuff is available in the bathroom (I don't have my own stuff) but I do avoid anything that "volumizes" or whatever.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't really know what I use, I happen to just grab whatever stuff is available in the bathroom (I don't have my own stuff) but I do avoid anything that "volumizes" or whatever.


This. Mine gets all frizzy and poofalicious, I hate it -_- And I'm too cheap to buy nice shampoo. I long for the day my locks may flow freely, like the true warriors of Valhalla.


----------



## Retro (Feb 19, 2013)

It used to be long, now it's short.


----------



## Sar (Feb 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't really know what I use, I happen to just grab whatever stuff is available in the bathroom (I don't have my own stuff) but I do avoid anything that "volumizes" or whatever.



Even Shower Gel? I just go for that and I always wondered if that counts as shampoo. 
Dumbass question I know, but does it mean I would bring one bottle or two to the Gym?


----------



## Macxi (Feb 20, 2013)

Always gotta have short hair! Well, what's considered short for a female, anyway (probably would account for medium on the poll). I haven't had my hair longer than my shoulders since I was a kid around 10 years old or something. I guess most of it is laziness, and keeping my hair nice and short means all I really have to do to style it is brush it a few times and puff it out with hairspray (otherwise it's just terribly flat). 

The hairstyle I have is very simple and plain though, and kind of makes me look younger than I actually am. When I get my hair cut, I generally get it shortened to a pixie-like hair style but it grows out so fast that it is halfway to my neck the majority of the time (until I bother to get it cut again, haha).


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Feb 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Cotton fabric is made out of sheep fur.  The title of the thread is, "How do you _wear_ your hair?".  The joke was a play on words saying I'd rather wear clothing made out of cotton fabric, which is made out of sheep fur, rather than just use my hair as clothing.


Cotton fabric is made out of cotton, which is a plant.  Wool is made from sheep fur.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm presently keeping my hair shaved so my facial hair can catch up with it.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 21, 2013)

Long hair, reaching my lower back. It's dark brown and naturally straight/a little wavy but I like to curl it.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 25, 2014)

I 'wear' my hair (Somehow that sounds odd. Maybe my English is just bad. LOL) At shoulders length. I keep the bangs long. I Have the back down to my shoulders. Ears, covered. Bangs are parted to whatever side i feel like 'flipping' it to. My hair gets in my eyes a lot but i'm used to it.

I was thinking about dying it platinum blonde, but then i realized how washed out and odd that would make me look. -_-;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, I remember this thread. XD Blast from the past. 

Well, I wear my hair a little different now. I've become of fan or the half-shaven/half scissor cut style. I keep the bangs swept to the side too.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

Long enough that it's curly.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 25, 2014)

omy hair is rather short, except for the front, which is long and dyed purple. i'm not emo i swear XD


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 25, 2014)

Well... For five years I had my hair oscillating between 50 and 60 cm. Three years ago I decided to cut them. First, they were really annoying and taking care of them was really time consuming, second because of them I started balding. Since that time my hair never exceeded 10 cm most of the time looking like that. Well, but there was half a year when I was working in exclusive restaurant, then my hair were 10 cm long and I was using turpentine-like gel to style them (slicked back, well corresponding with dress suit).

Right now I'm back to clean cut.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Long, Metal. \m/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

Normally long, but now I'm in the in-between "growing it out" stage.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

Prettyboy length :V


----------



## Misomie (Apr 26, 2014)

Almost shoulder. It grew way too fast. getting it cut way short again before Fanime. XP


----------



## Sylver (Apr 26, 2014)

I straighten my hair every day and have sort of an emo wave going over one eye, but I like to show both eyes some days which is easy to fix. Since my hair is a dark gold (dark lion-mane colour if you want a good comparison) naturally and my hair is perfect in terms of quality I can do pretty much anything with it, so I usually spike up the back and have the left side sort of spiky as well (but not as much). I like my hair just long enough to go past the bottom of my ears.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2014)

I keep my hair short, to show off my attractive receding hair line and widow's peak.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2014)

Long in the middle short on the sides.  Sloppy now,  I needs a touch up.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 26, 2014)

Wash, dry roughly with towel and walk out door, however it happens to fall, or just bed hair when I don't wash it. 
When it gets long enough that it starts growing over my eyes I cut it somewhat shorter... I'm lazy with my hair


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm putting I don't give a fuck because my hair is fairly curly and naturally evolves into a Jewfro whether I want it to or not but I do try to keep it short


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 26, 2014)

About 50% of my hair when I leave the house, is clipped in, because nature failed to give me hair thick enough to do anything cool with on its own.

Currently I wear a straight bangs hairpiece that is clipped in daily and taken out for bed, but I'd rather wear heavy ones that come over one eye, but that hairpiece looks fake, so it's a no-go really.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2014)

Used to keep short hair with sideburns and a George Lucas beard to frame my face. Now I just stick with neat sideburns and Morrissey haircuts.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 27, 2014)

I wear my hair on my head. Where else would I put it?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 27, 2014)

I am trying to go full Jesus but it's taking it's time. For some reason EVERYBODY harasses me to cut it when it's in the grey zone of not long but not short, but this time fuck em, growing it out.

Just wish I had enough testosterone to grow a beard to match :*|


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2014)

Like a fucking bum... though I've noticed that shorter hair is easier to style


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 27, 2014)

My hair's really short. 
Not necessarily because I want it short, but because it hasn't grown in years. Which sorta sucks, with me only being in my teens right now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> I'm putting I don't give a fuck because my hair is fairly curly and naturally evolves into a Jewfro whether I want it to or not but I do try to keep it short


Racist! o:


----------



## Azure (Apr 28, 2014)

welp i finally gave up being a dude with hair and i shaved it all off. kept the beard though, keeping me nice and warm in montana.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 28, 2014)

Well you see, the last time I got a haircut, before it turned white, I saved all the stuff they cut off. then I bought this bright orange hat and glued it to the rim.
then when most of it fell out or turned white, no one knows cause all they see is the hair sticking out from under the hat!


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 28, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Racist! o:


_Anne Frankly_, I don't give a shit. 
Yup, I'm going to hell for that one


----------



## jorinda (Apr 29, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Long, Metal. \m/



This. Long, naturally blonde. 
(Picture is a bit older, so the hair has grown some more. http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11049042/ )


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have really thick, golden-blonde wavy locks that go past my shoulders. Buuuuuut, I felt the natural golden-blonde color was boring and recently dyed my hair a ruby red shade because reasons. When asked why I dyed my hair to resemble Ariel's from The Little Mermaid, I belt out "Part of Your World" while brushing my hair with a three-pronged fork before stabbing their eyes out.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2014)

I usually wear my hair in a fade. Sometimes it grows into a minifro and itches nonstop. Then it loses it's shape the more I scratch at it and I start looking like a runaway slave afterwards.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweatheartz22 said:
			
		

> When asked why I dyed my hair to resemble Ariel's from The Little Mermaid, I belt out "Part of Your World" while brushing my hair with a three-pronged fork before stabbing their eyes out.



I just have four little letters for ya: LMAO


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Hard to describe I admit, had to pull up a dictionary... like, a sort of an fabulous forelock, but I comb it like that. Naturally I have a total split wig, which in my opinion looks ugly as hell, only times I consider it are when I'm playing piano, looks sort of fancy and not so 21st century.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Originally, I used to have long hair which I would wear down.  Now, I have very short hair.  Came to a realisation - if I have do something with my hair to make it look presentable, get it cut.  Which is what I did


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to wear it long and past my shoulders, but I was lazy with it and let it do whatever; it was a mess. Now I have it short, gel it back and wear it like some pretty boy.

I miss my long hair...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

jorinda said:


> This. Long, naturally blonde.
> (Picture is a bit older, so the hair has grown some more. http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11049042/ )



You have it longer than me! Are you from Scandinavia? The sacred land of metal


----------



## Zan'theros (May 1, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You have it longer than me! Are you from Scandinavia? The sacred land of metal


Read the comments on the pic. It's all in German. So unless Scandinavia has that as a primary language, my vote goes for good old Deutschland.


----------



## hidesindark (May 31, 2014)

long, almost to my waist, tied back in a ponytail usually. When it's not I look like a blonde Jesus without the beard.


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

Used to have long luscious locks, but cut them off. It get's old after a while.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 31, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Used to have long luscious locks, but cut them off. It get's old after a while.



I donated 18 inhces back in March and I really miss it.


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I donated 18 inhces back in March and I really miss it.



I missed it at first, but after a few weeks of being able to get out the door 10 minutes quicker, it didn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 1, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> I missed it at first, but after a few weeks of being able to get out the door 10 minutes quicker, it didn't bother me anymore.



I spend 40 minutes doing my hair in the morning D: It really does suck, but I like it so much..


----------



## Inpw (Jun 1, 2014)

Shave it off once every 2 weeks.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 1, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I spend 40 minutes doing my hair in the morning D: It really does suck, but I like it so much..



I spend zero minutes doing my hair since i have a crew cut.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 1, 2014)

I now spend more time on my fursuit's hair than my own...it's awesome and sad at the same time.


----------



## Konda (Jun 1, 2014)

shaven, because hair is for loozers


----------



## Sylver (Jun 1, 2014)

Konda said:


> shaven, because hair is for loozers



How do you wear your beard?


----------



## Hooky (Jun 2, 2014)

Badly. With lots of errors.


----------



## dogit (Jun 4, 2014)

Never do a dam thing with my hair


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm a girl and I like to wear mine in a pixie cut fashion.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jun 4, 2014)

On my head. 

Seriously though, my hair tends to have a mind of it's own so I just let it do it's own thing.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't wear my hair so much as I do take orders from it while it sits on my head madly curling in every direction. If I need to look neat I wet it and wear a skullcap to keep it out of sight, right now it's about seven inches long.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

I go to bed, wake up, take shower, boom that's my hairstyle for the day.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jun 4, 2014)

I get mine cut fairly short to ~1.5-2.5cm. Then other than an occasional brushing I leave it alone for a few months until it's ~5-6cm. I hate it when it's long because it's bleeping hot where I live. I'd go ahead and just shave it off or get a buzz cut if they didn't make me look even more like a Saturday morning cartoon villain than I already do. Bald scientists with a large mustaches tend to make people nervous.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 4, 2014)

Short, plain, no gel or such -- half the time, I don't even brush. Slightly messy. I get it cut every other month, too, 'cause it gets a bit too "fro" based for my taste?

I used to have long hair down to my shoulder blades, but after I cut it, I never got myself back to that length again; can't stand the "medium" length I get.


----------

